# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  convertir audio en txt

## aristophiles

bonjour les petits gnies

je suis  la recherche d'un logiciel sous W 10, si possible gratuit, pour transformer un fichier audio (mp3) en texte.

merci pour votre aide

----------

